
Show HN: Gradoid – Ask and Explore Nearby - shmi
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gradoid
======
shmi
Hello HN!

I am Shmi from Serbia and I have left my 3 years job as a software engineer to
finish an idea I had in 2011. Gradoid was finally released in March on Play
Store. It is an app that lets you ask questions and share information with
people nearby and find places and events around you. I would like to hear your
thoughts and feedback and hopefully you will find it interesting and helpful
:)

Thank you!

